# Advice on equipment



## rcruz (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi there,, wondering if someone could help me out. I am interested in purchasing a C-band system but don't have a clue where to begin. Does anyone know what I would need in order to be able to watch all C-band programming as well as digital programming, on multiple tv's. I live in south Texas and not sure what kind of reception I would get.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

www.skyvision.com - try it they have free catalog to big dish service as well as dish and directv. You can also browse their website and ask questions on the phone as well as the net.


----------

